# 2nd floor air flow/pressure



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Bold print is too loud.


----------



## fgillis (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Bob...... Not bold anymore.....
Any advice for the 2nd floor? I know there's no easy fix for my problem but I'm hoping for a temporay solution for now until I can have the proper duct work and return installed.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

partially closing all the dampers to the trucks downstairs will force more air upstairs.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Unless the upstairs rooms are little 4 x 4 rooms, you got trouble.

You could need 500, 600 or more CFM for the upstairs. Well outside the quiet range for 6 or 8" pipe. 

You can get a fan that will move that much air through those pipes, but the sound may be too much to be able to sleep at night.

It should probably be more like a 12" round feed to the upstairs.


----------



## fgillis (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Beenthere....

When I do decide to revamp the whole upstairs system would it make sense to run both the supply and return air from the outside so I wouldn't have to rip apart all my walls on both floors? I'm assuming it would be less expensive. If it's insulated enough would it be cost effective?

Appreciate your time and advice, Frank


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Any duct work ran on the outside of the house, adds load to the system.
And by the time the air gets to the second floor, it is either cooler, or warmer(depending on season) then when it entered the duct.

Its best to have duct work kept inside the house.

If you can find a closet of 2, that you can give up some room.
That would be best.


----------



## Sparky 55 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hello, Several years ago, I replaced a boiler system in my 2 story old home. I installed a 90 Plus furnace in the basement (without) central air. I ran 4- 7" ducts up through closets to the 2nd floor for heat only. Along with the duct system in the basement, this provided all the heat I needed for both floors. I then installed a basic air handler in the attic with the 3 ton AC system, installed vents in all the upstairs ceilings, ran a few downstairs through closets to the first floor rooms. This design heats and cools my house evenly (heat rises, cold falls). Ductwork and air handler in the attic is not that expensive. Moving the AC to the attic unit could cost if your existing system system cannot be retrofit. I've been in many 2 story new homes and hardly ever see the AC work right. That's why I installed this way.


----------

